# [solved] KDE komplett Deutsch

## lukasletitburn

Hallo Forum,

Ich nutze inzwischen KDE.

Nun fällt mir negativ auf das mein System trotz LINGUAS"de de_DE" und /etc/X11/10-evdev.conf nicht komplett Deutsch ist. Manche Sachen sind noch Englisch wie kann ich das ändern.

In den KDE Systemeinstellungen steht alles auf Deutsch schon   :Laughing: Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 09, 2011 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, manche sachen sind einfach (noch) nicht übersetzt worden. was speziell stört dich denn?

Schau auch mal hier rein

----------

## Josef.95

Die meisten Programme richten sich nach der LC_MESSAGES Variable

Nutze zb auch die Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung

Ein Vorschlag:

Setze die Variable direkt in der Umgebung deines Users, zb in der

~/.kde4/env/locale.sh 

```
#!/bin/sh

export LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

Nach einem restart von kde sollte dann, wo möglich die Deutsche Lokalisierung verfügbar sein

(zb dann auch in nicht kde Programmen wie zb firefox thunderbird usw)

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke. Hat funktioniert ich verstehe zwar noch nicht völlig was ich da gemacht habe und wieso das funktioniert. Aber es hilft schonmal  :Smile: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wie kann ich KDM nun noch bei bringen das es die Menüs in KDM komplett Deutsch sind?

Der Rest ist ja schon komplett lokalisiert.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Hi ich habe auf meinem Desktop System nun KDE mit Gentoo installiert.

Leider sind die Menüs wieder auf Englisch.

auf meinem Arbeits Laptop hat es ja wie oben schon geklappt. Hier habe ich dasselbe gemacht. Jedoch sind die Menüs noch Englisch auch das normale KDE Menü sowie Firefox etc.

```

lukas@mediacenter ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de,de"

EndSection

```

```

lukas@mediacenter ~ $ cat /home/lukas/.kde4/env/locale.sh 

#!/bin/sh

export LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

```

```

lukas@mediacenter ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="de de_DE"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

Ist es bei Desktop PC´s anders oder habe ich falsch gemacht was ich nicht sehe?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., hast du eventuell versäumt die angegebene de_DE.utf8 locale im System bereitzustellen?

Schau doch mal was ein 

```
locale -a
```

 ausgibt.

Sollte da de_DE.utf8 nicht mit dabei sein dann erstelle sie wie folgt:

Trage in der /etc/locale.gen 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 mit ein, und generiere die locale dann via 

```
# locale-gen --update
```

 Nach einem relogin deines Users im KDE sollte es dann eigentlich passen.

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich KDM nun noch bei bringen das es die Menüs in KDM komplett Deutsch sind

  Dies kann vermutlich in den Einstellungen von KDM eingestellt werden, schau doch mal unter systemsettings --> in der Kategorie Systemverwaltung, und dort unter Anmeldebildschirm - Sprache

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke passt. 

Tippfehler bei der locale.gen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

